
Many More Students, Especially the Affluent, Get Extra Time to Take the Sat - Vaslo
https://www.wsj.com/articles/many-more-students-especially-the-affluent-get-extra-time-to-take-the-sat-11558450347
======
bediger4000
I imagine we'll see a lot of outrage on this, especially from the affluent
students who didn't know they could do this. I mean, we all want and believe
the SAT and college admissions to be a meritocracy. Given their extra
influence with the WSJ and other reporters, I await the clarion call against
this sort of hidden special treatment.

